# Anyone recognise this controller?



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Apr 25, 2019)

There's a controller in shot on a recent Christian Henson video (studio shots are from around 1:50 in). Appears in bottom left of video, just in front of his computer monitor (see attached screenshot). Looks like possibly some kind of custom 16-fader MIDI controller, but I can't quite tell. I left a comment on the YouTube page, but I know CH is a busy guy so not sure if he'll see it.

Thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 25, 2019)

Are you talking about the midi controller he uses in just about every music video? I would be interested as well.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 25, 2019)

It is a fader port for the Neve 8816 summing mixer.

https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/ams-neve-8816


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Apr 25, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> It is a fader port for the Neve 8816 summing mixer.
> 
> https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/ams-neve-8816



Ah yes, that makes sense - for all that outboard gear he has?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 25, 2019)

He explains it in this video.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 13, 2019)

What about some of the other controllers? There is one that he uses to switch Logic edit features? Is there a full list of what he uses?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 14, 2019)

These are the two items I'm talking about ... is there a video where @christianhenson talks about these?


----------



## brenneisen (May 14, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> These are the two items I'm talking about



Stream Deck and Dangerous ST/SR remote


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 1, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> Stream Deck and Dangerous ST/SR remote



Thank you SO much!!!


----------

